# Morgue panels



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

My morgue panels are coming along.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Lookin good...


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Are you going to paint them, so they look like stainless steel? You might check out paint stores that carry industrial spray paints in cans. You can get a glossy stainless look from them. Also automotive touch up spray paint might work as well, if you get a glossy gray color. 

So far though it's looking really cool.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks nice. I'd do a medium gray base coat, then dry brush a light silver color over that. It would give you a nice brushed steel look on the cheap. A couple of coats of polyurethane over that, and it'll even be shiny.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I am going to give them a rust faux and maybe some toxic great stuff oozing out of the drawers.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

lookin' good.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicee work


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

They drawers will be opened and shut with 2" cylinders.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I did a rust faux on one panel so far. It turned out GREAT! And I did the rust faux for FREE!!! I will post a pic shortly.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I did a rust faux on one panel so far. It turned out GREAT! And I did the rust faux for FREE!!! I will post a pic shortly.


Sweet! can't wait to see it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooh I can't wait to see it too! I was planning on making these this year but due to an unforeseen change of plans it looks like it will have to wait until next year. So I will have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The drawers are out, but you can see the rust to get the idea. I also added bolt heads to give an industrial look.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Detail work is done. Waiting for the relay board to come in, install the pneumatics and program the Arduino.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the first run of the morgue prop. 2 of the drawers are binding up, but I figured out the problem and will fix in the next day or 2.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is SO cool!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> That is SO cool!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, let those bodies out!

Nice job and the noisiness adds to the effect.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, let those bodies out!
> 
> Nice job and the noisiness adds to the effect.


Thanks!

I figured out why the drawers were binding up. I fixed them and now all four drawers work well. I will post a youtube tomorrow.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That turned out great! Most morgue walls I have seen have been static and I really like your touch! It would be really cool if you could take the bottom left hand draw that doesn't move and have an actor come out! I know I'm asking too much a month before Halloween, but it crossed my mind. Very cool and Nice job on the detail work.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> That turned out great! Most morgue walls I have seen have been static and I really like your touch! It would be really cool if you could take the bottom left hand draw that doesn't move and have an actor come out! I know I'm asking too much a month before Halloween, but it crossed my mind. Very cool and Nice job on the detail work.


Thanks! 
I would have an actor or pneumatic pop out of there, but since it will be in my garage haunt and I have egress behind it, there really is no room. That does give me a good idea though. Next year I am building one of these for some friends pro haunt. They have the room and I will suggest that idea to them.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the morgue room.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great!!!!!


----------

